# What salary package to expect?



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

My name is Dimitris Katsaros and I am 34 yrs old. I currently live and work in Athens, Greece.
I am thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi to find a job.

My studies include a BSc degree in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from University of Coventry, UK as well as a Masters degree with specialization in Telecommunications and Computer Networks Engineering from South Bank University of London.

I have worked in the past as a Systems Engineer & Network Administrator at various greek private telecoms companies and my experience I possess is about 9 years.

Could someone advice me on the salary package i could currently expect from an IT or Telecomms Company in Abu Dhabi based on my 9yrs experience and skills i have?.
Moreover, what else can someone negotiate with the employer except the basic salary? What benefits can be offered usually to an employee? e.g housing allowance, medical care etc.

What about house rentals currently in Abu Dhabi?. Do they continue to fall as i have heard of?.How much is the rent for a 1bed apt right now?.Does it depend on the area someone is going to live?.
What would be a descent salary for me in order to have a good life in Abu Dhabi?.I am single with no kids.30K-40K dirhamms would be ok?,provided that housing , transportation and anything else is covered from the employer?.

What else i can negotiate with the employer and what things do i need to be aware of regarding a contract that i may sign?.

Thank you and i will be waiting for your response.
Dimitris


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a thread that is stickied at the top of the main forum dubai page. Says "Please read before posting".

Go read that and most of your questions are answered there. There is also a thread about salaries. Go through that and see what people say about different salaries.


----------

